# Armies, Dragons and Rings - Hobbit 3 Campaign



## Blakus (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I'm really excited to share this piece I created that is currently part of the Hobbit 3 campaign. It was so much fun to be given the opportunity to play around a little with a few of Shore's beautiful themes. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F182082240&secret_url=false[/flash] 

No-Flash: https://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/armie ... 3-campaign

Thanks


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi.

First off, what Hobbit 3 Campaign? I actually did a google search, but came up with nothing.

As for the piece - I am not sure what to say to this, as I am not sure what the intent is. On the one hand, it sounds really good, and you have created a fine piece of music with a lot of energy and emotion. 

On the other hand, this is not at all LOTR/Hobbit music. The form is wrong, as is the orchestration. Rhythms, drums, use of brass, use of choir (ok, there are severe limitations there; I get it)...

If you were to present this as a standalone piece of music you wrote (forgetting the ring theme and others being in there), I would say, "wow - great job!" And that includes both the writing and orchestration.

If you were to present this as "I created a piece of music with a couple of LOTR/Hobbit themes - it's not meant to be a supplement to any of the actual film music; for creativity reasons, I am doing my own thing here" - then you have succeeded masterfully.

If you are presenting this as, "I created music that can be in LOTR or The Hobbit" - then you have not succeeded.

As I said, it's a fine piece of work over all. It all comes down to the intent and what you are going for.

Cheers.


----------



## musicformedia (Dec 18, 2014)

I imagine its for the new Hobbit movie (part 3) - maybe one of the trailers / adverts.

I think its awesome - well done!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 18, 2014)

Epic atmosphere, amazing climax :D


----------



## Blakus (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, and thanks Riff (I think, lol!).
And yes, this was composed for the advertising campaign - I was asked to play around with the themes, but present them in a way not heard before  Great fun!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Blakus , I enjoyed your Episization (not really a word , but sounds like it should be)  of Howard Shore's themes . Superb production and congratulations on the trailer placement !!


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 19, 2014)

Great work. Would you mind sharing what libraries you used...sounds awesome.


----------



## Justus (Dec 19, 2014)

Well done! Great sound!
Which choir did you use?


----------



## Carles (Dec 19, 2014)

Blake, I find it right for a campaign, I hear a fresh scheme with strokes of the original material playing well its role. Surely attractive to a wide range of public.
And indeed very good produced as usual.

The single thing that causes me fatigue is The Hobbit itself as I've worked on the movie for 3 years very intensively and with lots of overtime as we were producing VFX for other shows too, so at some point you get very saturated about it.
It's was a kind of relief when my department finished all tasks a few weeks ago and moved to another show. Seriously, after the screening for the crew I expected to don't see more images from The Hobbit for a long while, but no way, THe Hobbit is chasing me and popping up from everywhere, even here in my musical sanctuary V.I.Control :D


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds fantastic man!

What trailer is this in? Or it is TV spots?

Really well done, awesome especially the last half!!


----------



## Jackles (Dec 19, 2014)

Great as usual !

Might be too much to ask, but I'd love a little video overview of how you made this. Those videos of yours are a mine gold to me. I always learn a lot watching them.

Cheers


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 19, 2014)

Really like that one. Very well done.

Mahlon


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Blakus @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Thanks guys, and thanks Riff (I think, lol!).



You are welcome... I think! :lol:



Blakus @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> And yes, this was composed for the advertising campaign - I was asked to play around with the themes, but present them in a way not heard before  Great fun!



Ah, that explains it. Good job! :D


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 19, 2014)

Terrific work, Blake. I enjoyed your take on those themes.


----------



## Blakus (Dec 20, 2014)

Justus @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Well done! Great sound!
> Which choir did you use?



The choir is Storm Choir 2


----------



## Blakus (Dec 21, 2014)

Carles @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Blake, I find it right for a campaign, I hear a fresh scheme with strokes of the original material playing well its role. Surely attractive to a wide range of public.
> And indeed very good produced as usual.
> 
> The single thing that causes me fatigue is The Hobbit itself as I've worked on the movie for 3 years very intensively and with lots of overtime as we were producing VFX for other shows too, so at some point you get very saturated about it.
> It's was a kind of relief when my department finished all tasks a few weeks ago and moved to another show. Seriously, after the screening for the crew I expected to don't see more images from The Hobbit for a long while, but no way, THe Hobbit is chasing me and popping up from everywhere, even here in my musical sanctuary V.I.Control :D


Thanks Carles, appreciate the feedback, that was the aim!  
I'm glad you can now move onto something fresh. I think it's a pretty cool achievement and something you can be proud of 



guitarman1960 @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Sounds fantastic man!
> What trailer is this in? Or it is TV spots?
> Really well done, awesome especially the last half!!


Thanks  this is for TV spots



Jackles @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> Great as usual !
> Might be too much to ask, but I'd love a little video overview of how you made this. Those videos of yours are a mine gold to me. I always learn a lot watching them.
> Cheers


I'll see if I can add that to my queue - glad you find them helpful!


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 21, 2014)

this was incredible. gave me chills, you did an incredible job reworking shores original themes, into something unique. made them much more "epic" and presented in a much different way than ever heard before. very, very, very cool. loved it :D


----------



## tokatila (Jan 3, 2015)

Holy mockup batman! Awesome!

:shock:


----------



## jmiliad (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice piece! 

Although it's not middle-earth-ish to my ears... 

It's great, don't get me wrong but I didn't see hobbit and dragons and rings when I closed my eyes. Except one moment: the cello at the end, that really got the feeling for me. But hey, I liked that you did something different. 

Loved the sine wave drop (if I head it right)...


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 4, 2015)

I have listened to the track so many times now! :D I really like it, Nice feeling and amazing production! Love to listen to this during my running workouts :D


----------



## shadoe42 (Jan 4, 2015)

I dig it. Rather a lot  I want to say I have heard this attached to a TV spot. 

I think you have played with Shore's themes quite well.. We are after talking about a movie that is mostly battle  and this fits the dark themes of the movie quite well. 

And more and more you hear really good stuff coming from Storm choir 2.


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 4, 2015)

Amazing Blakus!


----------

